# coccidia- Marquis-Baycox (Toltrazuril)



## birdiegirl

Well, I got stung. Should've paid better attention here. 

3rd year with goats....1st 2 years- never a cocci problem.

Just lost one of my favorite kids- a keeper......never noticed a problem until the other morning she would not go out with the others- white eyelids. No scours though. Treated her but it was too late. I opened her up and one section of her intestine was filled with blood and dried blood a little higher up. 

Getting on the program with cocci prevention a tad late......

I have the Sulmet solution here, but I also have ponazuril (Marquis) in a compounded suspension that I purchased for my puppies. 

Does anyone know the treatment dose for using ponazuril (Marquis) in goats? I know the does for dogs/cats, but not sure if it will be different.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: coccidia- Marquis*

Toltrazuril which is baycox. I have been studying it this winter and talking to a guy who uses it in his lambs. Expensive, but if what he is saying that he uses it just once, it does sound very interesting. I wish he actually fecaled.

I have two studies done on it, one with lambs, but you can google it and get the same info. Not on my computer right this second. Vicki


----------



## birdiegirl

*Re: coccidia- Marquis*

Okay I am off to google......


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: coccidia- Marquis*

Donna I am going to edit your subject, hopefully we will get some good feed back, we all can forward the stuides we read....maybe I could get the guy on Nubian Talk to post to this thread also, I know my lamb guy won't, already asked....and have enough info to go into goatkeeping 101 in the end if there is interest. Vicki


----------



## Sondra

Ponazuril


(for veterinary information only)

Brand Name: Marquis

Available as 150 mg/gram oral paste for equine, canine and feline formulas. Must be compounded. 

Background

Coccidia are single-celled organisms that attack intestinal cells and cause a potentially life-threatening diarrhea. Most mammals and birds can be infected, pets and livestock alike. Some species of coccidia can be transmitted to humans. The traditional medications are called coccidiostats, meaning that they interfere with coccidian reproduction. Coccidia are not killed by these medications but stopping reproduction buys time for the host's own immune system to respond and have fewer organisms to defeat. The host depends on a competent immune system to cure the infection and the time required to remove the infection is dependent on the number of organisms the host has when treatment begins.

Ponazuril represents a new approach to treatment. Ponazuril actually kills the coccidia, which makes for a faster response to treatment and a shorter course of therapy. The problem for dogs and cats is that ponazuril is manufactured for horses and comes in a paste that is impractical for small animal use. The paste can be diluted and used orally in dogs and cats. It is common for animal shelters and other areas where coccidia are common to automatically treat puppies and kittens at intake.

How this Medication is Used

The compounded formula is given orally for 1 to 5 days.

Side Effects

Horses sometimes get an upset stomach or even a rash around the mouth where the medication is delivered. (In horses, ponazuril is often given for 28 days as their target parasite requires a longer course.) So far this medication has not been formally studied in small animals despite its wide use in shelter situations.

Concerns and Cautions

Ponazuril has not been studied in pregnancy, even in horses.

It is our policy not to give dosing information over the Internet.

Date Published: 9/8/2008 10:19:00 AM


----------



## Sondra

http://www.drugs.com/vet/marquis-15-w-w-ponazuril-antiprotozoal-oral-paste-can.html


----------



## paulaswrld

Is this a vet RX?


----------



## Caprine Beings

Would this only be for treatment and not for prevention? Tammy


----------



## birdiegirl

Okay Vicki,
I have to spend more time looking, but the dosage I have been finding is 20mg/kg, and that is for piglets.....that is similar to the dogage for dogs and cats, but I am wondering if it is a one-time treatment (there are different protocols for dogs and cats, from a one-time treament, to a 3-day regimen, to once weekly)
My concern is the difference in protocol for a ruminant; and if I need to give longer than 1-3 days.

BTW, the ponazuril I have is compounded by a local pharmacy and is 60mg/ml. So a 10 pound goat would get about 100mg, about 1.4 cc- and it is tastes like butterscotch- the goats LOVE the taste.


----------



## Sunny Daze

Last time I talked to my vet about cocci issues he recommended Marquis. He had me give it once, then repeat it in 2 weeks. My last crop of kids (born in November) were the first I have tried it on. I did not get a fecal after as we moved and things got pretty crazy, but they do seem to be growing much better than in the past and I have not done any cocci meds since the second dose of Marquis. It is expensive though but does seem to work. Unfortunately I don't have any "hard evidence" (before vs. after fecals) but I am quite pleased with the results. My dad back in Florida is using it for his Boer cross kids right now and it seems to be working well. He did have one he was treating for cocci and said it was a huge improvement almost immediately. I can't seem to find the dosage right now, but I am pretty sure it was like 1/4 or 1/2ccfor my ND kids.I want to say 1 cc per 20lbs but will definitely have to double check that when I can find it...


----------



## paulaswrld

Someone on this forum talked about this a few weeks ago I thought and he gave the dosages, he seemed knowledgeable about this drug. I looked briefly but, did not find the post. Still searching,

Paula


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm

Donna, this was done by a compounding pharmacy? My first visit to a compounding pharmacy, the pharmacist was doing a medication for an elephant in a zoo in Louisianna, so I know they don't just do human things. Wondering if they would do something w/o a vet RX? The flavors they can add are terrific!


----------



## Sunny Daze

Ok found it. 1 cc per 15lbs given once then repeated in 2 weeks. This is what my vet recommended and it seemed to work well for me...


----------



## Sunny Daze

That dosage was for the marquis horse paste...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16886461

The article is in polish....my MIL is coming out in the next few weekends and I am going to have her read it to me.

Article in Polish]

Balicka-Ramisz A.
Katedra Higieny Zwierzat i Profilaktyki, Szczecin, ul. Doktora Judyma 6.

The aim the studies was to establish the usefulness of Baycox for control of coccidiosis and ITS influence on production results (efficiency) in lambs. The studies were carried out on 200 lambs, naturally infected with coccidia, divided in 2 groups -control and experimental, 100 animals in each, after separation from ewes selected in respect of sex, type, date of birth and weight. Toltrazuiril (Baycox) was used the first time for control of sheep coccidiosis in Poland. Toltrazuril was applied individual, twice at 110 and 117 day of life in a doses of 20 mg/kg body weight. The extensity and intensity of coccidia infection was ascertained by the Willis-Schlaaf and McMaster methods. The weight gain of lambs was stated once a month on the basis of individual weight. It was established that toltrazuril show a high efficiency against the protozoa of the genus Eimeria and drug could be used for coccidia control in lambs. This preparation is very active against all intracellular stages - schisogony and gamogony and it could be used for treatment of clinical coccidiosis. It was established profitable influence on the weight gain of lambs.


http://boergoat.une.edu.au/technical articles/issue7_coccidiosis.pdf

This one is a publication online I get and it is touting this to have residual effects up to 2 or 3 weeks, with a 10times the dosage overdose set, so it's very safe.

These two are the best of what I found. Vicki


----------



## birdiegirl

I found this article by googling, and translated it from the Turkish language. The translation is a bit off at times, but it seems to suggest a dosage of 20mg/kg....see what you think:
http://translate.google.com/transla...q=Toltrazuril+dosage+lamb&hl=en&sa=N&start=10

I have a 60ml bottle of the suspension, compounded by The Med Shop Pharmacy, here in Longview. The concentration is 60mg/ml, and it is a butterscotch flavor. I am trying to remember what I paid for the bottle.......possibly between $150-$180. I will try to look it up. 
Yes it is a Vet Rx.


----------



## Sondra

We can't access tha pubmed report believe you have to be a paid subscriber.


----------



## catdance62

I sure would be interested in something that you dont' have to give 5 days in a row.


----------



## birdiegirl

My cost (cost to vet) for a 60ml bottle of ponazuril suspension was $135. Now I just need to know if this is a one time deal, or do I need to start back on prevention after giving treatment dose.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

From everything I have read it is a one timedeal, even with high levels of occysts, for treatment. I think it could be the drug for use in treatment. Prevention is going to take some work with some doing fecals...using it at 3 weeks and then being brave enough to hold off and perhaps using it at 3 week intervals. But one small oral dose via syringe (it didn't mix with the milk replacer he used, not sure about whole milk) once every 3 weeks, that sounds like heaven! Vicki


----------



## paulaswrld

I agree, how nice that would be....it is pricey however. Do we know what we are asking for when we call the vet? I am regularly running fecals here so I would love to us this on some of my kids but will stick with the di-methox for the majority until I see results. 

Paula


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Paula, on Nubian Talk that guy, and it was just last week we all had the cocci conversation, it always starts about March...he posted where you can get it in a catalog it's not a script if you order the pig baycox....and there is also a calf one in other countries. Vicki


----------



## paulaswrld

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Paula, on Nubian Talk that guy, and it was just last week we all had the cocci conversation, Vicki


Too funny.....can't keep my forums straight or my weeks....I think I liked my mind best in the mid 30's - mid 40's!

Paula


----------



## Anita Martin

Well, I was looking around for it today. I called American Livestock supply, and yes, they had it, in a box of four tubes for horses, about the size of a tube of wormer, for SEVEN HUNDRED NINETY FIVE DOLLARS AND FIFTY NINE CENTS! Okay, I won't be buying THAT stuff. They use it for EPM in horses. I hope my horses never get EPM! I'm still looking for the pig baycox. 
Anita


----------



## paulaswrld

http://www.lightlivestockequipment.com/baycox-dewormer.asp 129.99 here

http://www.horseprerace.com/bayer-baycox-hpr-p-29.html 98.00 here


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Bumping this up for more info and then it's going in 101. Vicki


----------



## Holly Govero

Hello.. I have the coccidia med and it is one time dose and it does work. I love that stuff. I give them one time dose every 21 days.. I give 1 cc per 12 lbs. It is called Goat Aid C.. My vet makes them and willing to ship them but have to call them like a week ahead of time.. It does work. I have test the fecal my self and it really works..


----------



## Holly Govero

Oh I forgot I mentioned that. It cost me 42 dollars. I think..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Welcome Holly, maybe this is something else I can talk to your vet about  he sure was nice. Can you ask him what the active ingredients are? Vicki


----------



## Jacquelynn

We used this in June after we lost a baby to coccidia and her sister was white. I do not have a McMaster slide. (it's on the way But we did fecal all the babies. The slides were covered with coccidia before. The coccidia were litterly packed on there. 2 days after the marquis there was 0. None at all. However, on day 20 when we were to give another dose we had 2 with pale eyelids sooo. We went back to Di-methox using the dosage here but splitting it into 2x a day as recomended by a local goat raiser we trust. It has worked. Coccidia are there but low. except right after treatment Perfect for building immunity. Now, we were using di-methox as stated on here. I don't know if we were doing something wrong but it didn't work for us. Which is why we talked to a local who we trust and admire their goats.
Oh, and yow! The marquis is expensive. $200 a bottle. But it hit's right away and hard which is the only way we saved the doeling that was white. She looks great by the way!

Jacquelynn


----------



## buckrun

And does it keep if you order it made up from your vet Holly or do you have to use it right away?
Welcome and thank you for your input!
Lee


----------



## paulaswrld

Vicki, if you talk tp her Vet about "Goat Aid C" please fill me in as I am very interrested. However, the Di-methox 40% at 1cc per 10 pounds for 5 days every 21 is working great here...but anything to lighten the work load at this point I am all ears for.

Paula


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

He's called before when she asked him, was very open to everything I had to say...course I probably gave him a headache also  But it was cool talking to someone who really was interested in another thought. I know several vets out here are mixing several wormers together also, into a cocktail, including Cydectin, hoping to keep resistance down...they make up all sorts of Goat names to call it. I wish they would just fecal before and after so they know their majic is working! But alas here, if you don't have a DVM or Testosterone, they aren't going to listen. I don't know how my vet who is a woman stands it all. Vicki


----------



## Holly Govero

Hello.. You can call the vet anytime. They are already putting on orders for me and making them in about a week or week half. I need to get some more.. I know what it is ingredient because I introduced him to the med that I got my friend of mine gave me that stuff to try it out and I LOVE THAT STUFF!!

The price is 42 dollars. You give 1 dosage per goats every 21 days.. 


Just call the vet.. Let me give you the number so you can order it and I know they will ship it for you. The number is 573 883 2758. They dont have problems. I already talked to them.. 



The ingredient is actually marquis in it that is mixed with koalin pectin. That is all it is there..


----------



## Holly Govero

I forgot to add this note. You dont have to use the goat aid right away.. I didnt have to. It last long time. I brought it like in Feb. And I didnt use it right away until the babies are born and use it. It does work.. I remember that my friend thought her goat have coccidia. I asked her if she use the goat aid. She said yea then I took the poo sample to the vet. They look and said there is NO coccidia hardly but it was something else that caused her goat have runs.. So it did work out.. It is so similar to baycox but differently..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Oh, I thought maybe he was mixing up something, not just reselling the med which you can buy OTC. Vicki


----------



## Holly Govero

It was nothing else but marquis and pectin. That is all. And it is cheaper to buy 42 dollars than 200 dollars. I cannot afford 200 dollars. So I am happy with 42 dollars. HAHAHA..


----------



## buckrun

Here is a lifted post about this topic- maybe more help in here towards understanding how to use it? However I don't agree with waiting till they already have loose stools so it would be nice to discover evidence for a good prevention regime with this drug.
Lee

Toltrazuri (brand name is Baycox) is a fantastic treatment/prevention. It is
manufactured for poultry, pigs and calves. It can be ordered via the internet
from Australia. I used it last year on a several kids. As soon as they would
start to get loose (3-4 weeks old) I would treat. It is a single treatment and
within 2 days the manure was back to normal and the kids never missed a beat. 

Be advised this is an extra-label use for this drug as it is listed for cattle,
pigs and poultry. It is listed in "Goat Medicine" by Smith and Sherman for use
as a single dose treatment at 20mg\kg body weight orally or prevention at the
same dose once every 3-4 weeks. Below is an excerpt.

"A new coccidiacidal agent used in poultry, toltrazuril, has been evaluated in
goats and a single oral dose of 20mg/kg produced rapid, significant reduction
is oocyst shedding that remained low for 2 to 3 weeks suggesting that all
developmental stages of the coccidia present were killed."

I used the formula for pigs that is 50mg/ml and treated per recommended dose. I
only used it as a single treatment and never needed to re-treat.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Thanks Lee.

My biggest problem with this is that folks will rely on this for treatment, instead of using something for prevention. If we don't prevent the damage from cocci and H. controtus in our goats, we are treating at salvage only, which is going to ruin kid crops.

This also kills all cocci, which is wonderful when a kid has cocci, but it also means with continued use each 21 days period, there is no cocci in the system for kids in the south to build immunity, with building immunity being key. Vicki


----------



## Holly Govero

I dont wait until the goats have loose stools.My mother in law DID waited and she made a HUGE mistake! She had 6 babies and one of them died already. Finally she believes me now that you are suppose to prevent like given every 21 days. And now she is doing it. OH I was soo frustrated with her. She brought that goat aid and never used it until her babies was like near to the death.. JEEZ..


I always use it every 21 days until they are 1 year old. That what I did and it works wonderful. I like the goat aid c because it is easy for me to remember when I give them and I always forget to give once a day for 5 days.. It just struggle for me. So I am glad that I found this goat aid.


----------



## pjt367

Has anyone ever done any fecal testing on this? 

My vet just prescribed this for my kids because of what he called moderate coccidiosis, 4-5 eggs per slide or square, I don't remember which. My kids already had diahrrea. 2 were 4 weeks old and 3 were 3 weeks old. 

He dosed it at 1cc per 30 lbs. After reading this information I see that iti s too low. Their diahrrea cleared up yesterday but it is back in 3 of the 5 kids today. I was hoping to find this dosing information before they closed today so I'll call tomorrow.

What type of specific information do I need to ask about their fecals for it to be useful for you here?


----------



## LittleBits

It should be dosed at 1cc per 5lbs. Recheck for it in 2 weeks.
I would treat them all again, then recheck.


----------



## pjt367

Thank you so much. I just emailed this information and posts from a thread about Marquis to my vet. We'll see what he says tomorrow.


----------



## hmcintosh

I have used baycox (toltrazuril) for the past 2 springs at 1 cc/ 5 pds for kids given at 6 weeks and this year also at 9 weeks. I am happy with the results. I think I have some good growth rate and every once in a awhile I will have to redose but maybe one kid each season. I like the fact of only doing this once or twice and they don't even try to spit it out.


----------



## doublebowgoats

I was reading the instructions on the bottle (crazy, right? LOL) It says to treat again in five days. i had never noticed that before and wonder if this is why some folks have said it didn't work for them? Of course those instructions are for horses...I used it last year and loved the results and how easy it is to treat the kids.


----------

